# Good Paddock Boots?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE my Ariat Cobalt XRs. I have poor feet and bad knees and the 'technology' in them rocks!

I've been through mud, puddles, been stepped on, dragged... and they're still in fabulous condition.  I'm really hard on my stuff haha!


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

how much did they cost?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

When I bought them 3 years ago.. like $106

I saved up for them. It was my first horsey investment.. definitely got what I payed for


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

alright cool, what about good johds?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I suck at picking riding pants.. I usually do breeches anyway so can't help you there lol. Mine are 3 sizes too big for me anyway


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

alright, ill look around then. Mine are really low quality, i got them super quick before i moved. 

thanks anyways


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had these (in brown) for two years now. I don't wear them often anymore, but I do love them. They've held up very well, and I love the round toe--lots of toe room! Ariat® Heritage III RT Lace Paddock Boot | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I too have the Ariat brand of paddock boots. Mine new pair are the Quantum Performer Pro because I wore out my previous pair of Ariat cobalt xr. I think I paid 199$ for my first pair but, thats in Canada and I didn't get a deal on them at the time. My new ones I got for around 165$. They are really tough boots and I wear them every day for at least 6-8 hours and they lasted 4 years. I don't really have a favourite pair of breeches except I like ones with a small zippered pocket and a full seat if I have a choice.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the Ariats. Fit right and last forever.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mt Horse all the way! I have paddock boots, tall show boots, and tall winter boots by them. 

P.S. Ariat lasted 2 days for me, then had to return (zipper died).


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Another Ariat fan here! I really like Ariat, I have a few different models of their paddock boots in the lace up and the zip styles. My favourite pair is the Cobalt XR Devon Pro Zip up style. 

The new version of the Cobalt paddock boots is the Quantum paddock boots, they come in either the lace up or the zip up styles and in black or brown.

All my Ariats have been very comfortable and durable. 

Ariat International


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I love my Mountain Horse winter paddock boots. Stay dry inside and are well made. They were around one hundred dollars, but so worth it. They are also comfy.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Blundstones!! I use mine for riding and also for work (I walk dogs during the day, train at night). They've been through everything (dog poop, manure, mud, rivers, snow, hours of hiking, etc.) and with a bit of cleaning still look brand new and feel great on. Surprisingly WARM and most importantly, always DRY. Mine cost me $169 here in Canada. Well worth it from a riding perspective and also from a professional perspective. Plus they look great under a pair of jeans just for the grocery store.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Mt Horse all the way! I have paddock boots, tall show boots, and tall winter boots by them.
> 
> P.S. Ariat lasted 2 days for me, then had to return (zipper died).



Totally agree. Now that I'm at the barn 12 hours a day and riding at least 3 horses a day, Ariats just don't hold up for me, no matter how well cared for they are. I'm actually going to switch to buying a second pair of tall boots for every day use because they last so, so much longer. I'll be getting a pair of Mt. Horse because people I know that do the same work I do have had really good luck with theirs.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The Dublin Pinnacles are awesome! A girl here at college has them and because the boots had a fair bit of rubber in them, we got her to touch the electric fence wearing them and she couldnt even feel the 8000 volts going through the fence because of the boots! A little joke we had going with her to touch the fence for a split second, end up HOLDING it! Alright back to topic, they are also really confortable and look good as well 










And you can also ride in them


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

freia said:


> Love the Ariats. Fit right and last forever.


 in your opinion, are sip up or lace better?


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Love, love LOVE my ariats! I prefer the zip kind so I don't have to mess with laces.


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

calicokatt said:


> Love, love LOVE my ariats! I prefer the zip kind so I don't have to mess with laces.


awesome 
thanks


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love my Ariats! The ones I have are water proof and have lasted for almost 2 years!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I like my Ariat zip ups better than my lace ups. 

Meatos mentioned Blundtone paddock boots, I also really like the Blundstone Original Pull Ons. They are also very durable paddock boots, very comfy and easy to pull on and off with no zipper or laces to mess with!

I still prefer my Ariats to wear with my Ariat half chaps, they look great together.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have had 2 pairs of Mountain Horse winter paddock boots and I found they both leaked and caused my feet to freeze in our colder winter weather. I guess I should have learned after the first pair but I thought it was an isolated incident and perhaps they were worn out but no, they were both the same. I was disappointed as I like the Mountain Horse brand in clothing. I have a great jacket that is very hard wearing by Mountain Horse. I now own the Ariat winter paddock boots and have had no problems with them this past winter.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I absolutely love my ovation aeros. I use them for everyday schooling and I plan to use them in shows. I have gone in mud, water, and manure in them and thy are.still just like new


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

But don't get the equileather ones, I heard they're cheap but don't hold up well.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Recently bought a pair of Ariat Cobalt Quantum Performers from Dover and I love them. Quick break-in and the laces allow for a custom fit. A great "heels down" boot.

They have them on clearance for $99. Well worth the price.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Agree. I bought a pair of Ariat cobalt quantum Performers from Dover on clearance for $99 and I love them. Just loosened the laces a bit and they quickly broke in.
Great price, great boot !


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dublin or Ariat


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I also have Ariat heritage paddock boots. As far as comfort and function goes I love the boots. I've never had a problem breaking them in, and they perform as they should.

I don't know how long paddock boots are expected to last, but 4 years is about the typical lifespan for my Ariats. The first pair that I had (besides the ones the dog chewed up...) were lace ups that I wore when I was just taking weekly lessons, and I would guess they lasted about two years before the rubber sole completely separated from the upper part of the boot. The next pair that I got were lace ups, and those lasted me all through high school before they began to crack. The cracks gradually got to the point of needing replacing, but the zipper broke in one and that did them in. The pair that I have now has lasted just over 4 years, and cracks are just starting to develop them. I would be shocked if in six months I hadn't had to buy another pair. I'll probably go with another pair of Ariats.

Maybe they wouldn't develop cracks if I cleaned and conditioned them after every ride in our dusty arena. That's just not going to happen though... but $100 spent every 4-5 years on riding footwear doesn't seem too bad in the grand scheme of things. Also, just because of ease of putting them on I will never buy a pair of lace up paddock boots. Zip up for me all the way!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Love my Ariats, they are comfy and last just about forever.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My Ariats are lasting quite well. I like lace-ups so I can adjust the fit. If you want a really great pair of riding pants Sonnenreiters are fantastic! But pricey. The ones I have can be tucked into English boots or they have slight bell-bottoms & a strap to go under the boot arch & look good Western also.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed a decline in the quality of Ariats? My original pair lasted like 10 years. I wore them to go swimming and in all sorts of conditions. Held up great, but then the zipper broke. I decided to get a new pair. I got a new pair maybe a year and a half ago, and the sole is already splitting off 

I think I'm going to have to check out Mountain Horse. I'm a little irritated at them though because I purchased a Mountain Horse jacket and a year later the zipper is so broken. I can zip it up, but then it just splits open. 

I just don't seem to have luck with zippers I guess.

As for breeches, I like the Smartpak brand breechs. I have the bradley's now and like them, they just fit a little funky around the waist. I want to get the piper's and try them.


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC (Nov 4, 2013)

Another vote for Ariat! I wear Heritage IIIs for paddock work - zip up, synthetic upper, easiest things in the world to maintain and keep clean. Purchased at a holiday sale last year for $89, so guessing that this time of year you can find a similar deal.

Also sport a pair of Ariat Workforce boots for western riding and heavy barn/property work that I have had for 7 years, paid $110 for at that time, and have taken me through some nasty conditions.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am apparently hard on boots. I love Ariats for their comfort, but the leather does not hold up well for me. I MAY get a year out of them. I have a pair of the barn boots that I had patched, looks horrible, but works. I got them on clearance from somewhere, and ordered ALL they had(I think 4 pair), and this is the last pair. 

Now I wear Muck boots all the time. They aren't cheap either!

Nancy


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Ariat is hard to beat. Comfortable, almost no break in and durable. Great boot.
I bought the Cobalt Quantum Performers on clearance from Dover for almost half- price at $99.

Good luck!


----------



## polowrapfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

i would go with ariats deff, my sister has those and im insanely jealous. i have equistars & then split on toe seams w/in 4 months. & for boots that are easily 100 bucks its not a fun feeling. so i would shy away from those lol


----------

